# Knife ID



## da_mich* (Oct 12, 2019)

Hello,

i need your help again to identify a knife. I only know a few parts. I hope the picture is good enough. Thanks





Best Regards
Michael


----------



## ojisan (Oct 12, 2019)

東京 菊彦 作
Tokyo Kikuhiko Made


----------



## da_mich* (Oct 13, 2019)

ojisan said:


> 東京 菊彦 作
> Tokyo Kikuhiko Made



Thank you very much. I never heard of Kikuhiko knives.


----------

